# Teich ohne Technik mit Skimmer/Technik nachrüsten



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

Liebe Forengemeinde,,

nachdem ich mit der Suchfunktion nur "Profi-Diskussionen" gefunden habe, hier eine Laien-Frage:

Mein Schwimmteich soll mit einem Skimmer und Filterpumpe nachgerüstet werden um die Wasseroberfläche zu reinigen.
Vom Teichbauer habe ich ein Angebot für einen ProfiSkim 100 und einer Oase 16000 Eco, was alleine ca. 900 Euro kosten soll.

Mein Teich hat eine Wasseroberfläche von ca. 120 m2 und ist an dder tiefsten Stelle ca. 3,5 Meter tief.

Frage 1: Wie funktioniert Skimmer mit Pumpe? gibt es hierzu Skizzen die auch ein Laie kappiert?
Frage 2: In diversen Threads werden Rohrskimmer als kostengünstigere Alternative erwähnt. Gibt es gute Alternativen?

Danke....und lg


----------



## trampelkraut (28. März 2016)

Hallo Roman!

Das ist schon ein edles Teil

Ist allerdings nur bis 80 m² geeignet, aber ich habe bei 160 m² Teichfläche auch nur einen Skimmer.

Die Funktion ist relativ einfach, eine Pumpe saugt aus dem Skimmer Wasser ab, dadurch sinkt der Wasserpegel innerhalb des Skimmertopf ab und Teichwasser fließt über die Skimmerkante nach.

Allerdings sollte das Wasser bevor es in den Teich zurück geleitet wird auch gefiltert werden.

Du kannst aber auch jeden anderen Skimmer zusammen mit der passenden Pumpe verwenden, und so etwas Geld sparen.

Der Profiskim 100 ist schon die Premium Ausführung.


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

Hallo Roland,

jetzt hab ich zufällig einen BogenSiebfilter daheim...wäre der geeignet als Nachfilter.

Rohrfilter, Pumpe, Siebfilter?
Ist ein Rohrfilter mit Rohrpumpe zu empfehlen oder würdest Du "normale" Pumpe wie die Eco 16000 verwenden?


----------



## breithecker (28. März 2016)

ich hätte einen ungenutzten ProfiSkim im Carport liegen ;-)


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

@breithecker: bin ja grad auf der Suche nach einer kostengünstigen Alternative......


----------



## trampelkraut (28. März 2016)

Roman37 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> jetzt hab ich zufällig einen BogenSiebfilter daheim...wäre der geeignet als Nachfilter.
> 
> ...



Du meinst Skimmer, Pumpe, Bogensiebfilter?       Sollte so funktionieren.
Eine Rohrpumpe funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

danke..ich komme mir gerade vor als müsste ch mit jemandem japanisch reden und kenne nur ein paar Begriffe

Ich stell mir das jetzt laienhaft so vor:
Die Pumpe sorgt für den Sog im Skimmer. Über ein Rohr wird der Mulm und Oberflächendreck zum Siebfilter transportiert und nach dem Sieb wieder in den Teich.....so korrekt???

Und eine Rohrpumpe hat die Pumpe bereits im Rohr integriert, oder?

Wie gesagt...ziemlich peinlich ....


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

noch was ....brauche ich pro Skimmer eine Pumpe oder kann eine Pumpe auch zB zwei Skimmer versorgen?


----------



## trampelkraut (28. März 2016)

Sorry, habe oben Mist geschrieben eine Rohrpumpe ist für einen Skimmer nicht geeignet, habe es korrigiert..Wenn die Fördermenge deiner Pumpe groß genug ist kannst du auch 2 Skimmer anschließen.

https://www.teichpoint.de/osaga-rohrpumpe-orp-25000.html

Wie du sehen kannst hat die Rohrpumpe einen groben Filterkorb um direkt aus dem Teich zu saugen.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. März 2016)

Roman37 schrieb:


> danke..ich komme mir gerade vor als müsste ch mit jemandem japanisch reden und kenne nur ein paar Begriffe
> 
> Ich stell mir das jetzt laienhaft so vor:
> Die Pumpe sorgt für den Sog im Skimmer. Über ein Rohr wird der Mulm und Oberflächendreck zum Siebfilter transportiert und nach dem Sieb wieder in den Teich.....so korrekt???



Genau so!

Eine Rohrpumpe ist nicht geeignet sie saugt das Wasser über eine groben Filterkorb direkt aus dem Teich.


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2016)

Aber eine 230 Volt Pumpe hat nix im Schwimmteich zu suchen


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

ok...gegrillt will ich natürlich auch nicht werden.
Kann mir mal jemand einfach eine Kombination vorschlagen die funktioniert und gleichzeitig sicher ist???


----------



## wander-falke (29. März 2016)

Hallo Roman,

sowas in etwa?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-schwimmend-mit-skimmer.40749/


----------



## Lion (29. März 2016)

hallo Roman,
warum 2 Skimmer, ich denke, die arbeiten dann gegeneinander.
1 Skimmer und falls es möglich ist, auf die Ostseite deines Teiches installieren, denn der Wind
weht meistens aus dem Westen und beieinflusst die Oberwasserströmmung.
VG. Lion


----------



## trampelkraut (29. März 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Roman,
> warum 2 Skimmer, ich denke, die arbeiten dann gegeneinander.
> 1 Skimmer und falls es möglich ist, auf die Ostseite deines Teiches installieren, denn der Wind
> weht meistens aus dem Westen und beieinflusst die Oberwasserströmmung.
> VG. Lion



Warum sollten 2 Skimmer gegeneinander arbeiten? Das mit der Windrichtung stimmt nur bedingt, oft wird der Wind durch Gebäude, große Hecken usw. in eine ganz andere Richtung gelenkt. Das sollte man vor Einbau des Skimmers über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten.


----------



## LotP (29. März 2016)

Was ich mich noch frage, geht's wirklich nur um die Oberfläche, oder auch um die Sichttiefe bzw. Grünfärbung des Wassers?

Wenns nur um die Oberfläche geht, langen Skimmer bzw Bogensieb.

Ansonsten müssten wir hier wahrscheinlich über zusätzliche Optionen nachdenken.


----------



## Roman37 (29. März 2016)

@LotP : es geht tatsächlich nur um die Oberfläche...also Blätter und den Schmodder der so oben schwimmt.
Ansonsten ist der Teich glasklar und man kann ohne Problemebis zum Boden sehen.


----------



## Roman37 (29. März 2016)

SOrry, bin jetzt immer noch nicht schlauer.....wie gesagt habe ich derzeit keine Technik im Teich.
Mit Eurer Erfahrung....welchen Skimmer, Pumpe und Filter würdet ihr installieren?????


----------



## Roman37 (30. März 2016)

Hat keiner einen Tipp???


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2016)

Hallo!

Du musst als erstes wissen welcher Skimmer zum Einsatz kommt, jeder Hersteller gibt für seine Skimmer den nötigen Durchsatz in Liter / Stunde an. Danach richtet sich die Größe der Pumpe, hierbei ist die Förderhöhe über dem Wasserspiegel wichtig. Jede Pumpe hat eine Kennlinie die angibt wieviel Wasser sie bei einer bestimmten Förderhöhen tatsächlich fördert. Und nach der tatsächlichen Förderleistung richtet sich wiederum die Größe des Filters.

Wie du siehst ist eine pauschale Aussage eigentlich nicht möglich. Du müsstest erst mal vorschlagen was du verbauen willst.


----------



## breithecker (30. März 2016)

aber grundsätzlich war doch die Empfehlung seines Teichbauers nicht so falsch.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2016)

breithecker schrieb:


> aber grundsätzlich war doch die Empfehlung seines Teichbauers nicht so falsch.



Das schon, nur den Filter hat er vergessen, und der ist auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Roman37 (30. März 2016)

@trampelkraut: Sorry, ich weiß Das es mit den "Anfängern" nicht so einfach ist

Also die Ursprungsidee war ja, ob es eine kostengünstigere Alternative zum ProfiSkim100 + 16000er Pumpe gibt.
Da ich keinen Fischbesatz in meinem Schwimmteich habe ist die Frage ob ich dann überhaupt einen Filter brauche....ich habe gehofft dass mir jemand rät...." baust dir den Skimmer nach folgender Anleitung hier im Forum nach und dazu eine Pumpe xy".

Wenn es am Ende aber nur auf den ProfiSkim rausläuft muss ich ihn halt bei breithecker kaufen


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2016)

Einen Skimmer ohne Spaltsieb oder Filter?  Wäre sinnlos, Schmutz vorne abgesaugt und hinten wieder reingepumpt. Für was? Gut der Schmutz wäre etwas kleingeschrädert.


----------



## Roman37 (30. März 2016)

aber zB der ProfiSkim hat doch einen Auffangkorb?...


----------



## LotP (30. März 2016)

Der hält weit weniger auf, was du dir grad warscheinlcih vorstellst.
ein Spaltsieb am Ende der Kette ist mehr oder weniger das minderste.
Dann kann man theoretisch den "klassischen" Filter im Anschluss weglassen.
Wobei's auch bisschen Suboptimal ist. Wenigstens ne Art Absetztkammer wäre nice. Biologie seh' ich ein, wenn man's in dem Fall weglassen will.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. März 2016)

Der "Teichbauer" wollte Euch eine 230 V- Pumpe in den Schwimmteich verkaufen.....schon dafür würde ich pers- diese Firma komplett nie wieder irgendwie in Betracht ziehen oder beauftragen.
Unwissenheit.....gepaart mit dem Gedanken des Umsatzes.....egal, ob es funktioniert oder nicht- verkaufen...

Lagen nicht gerade irgendwo drei junge Menschein tot in einem Pool, wo man u.a. Stromschlag vermutet als Ursache???

Die Abfolge Skimmer-Pumpe- Filter ist immer suboptimal, wie die Vorredner hier schon geschrieben haben.
Dreckschredder- Pumpenverstopfer etc..

Besser wäre ein Rohrskimmer, der auf einem senkrechten KG110 oder 125 aufgesteckt wird. Kostet so ca. 80 Euro. Pumpleistung 3-18m³/h angegeben.
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/skimmer/messner-rohrskimmer-200
Dann geht das Rohr in ca. 50cm Tiefe per Flansch durch die Teichfolie durch in einen kleinen Filterkeller 1m x 1m x1m ca...
Dort kommt ein Spaltsiebfilter fürSchwerkraft rein.
Ultrasieve Midi oder ein anderes von Aquaforte....musst Dich mal durch den Katalog wälzen...es soll wohl neue Modelle geben.

Da Aquaforte Econosieve-
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/teichfilter/siebfilter/aquaforte-econosieve

Kostet mit Deckel 700.....

Der grobe Dreck größer 0,3mm bleibt auf dem Sieb liegen.



An das Spaltsieb wird die Pumpe trocken angeflanscht.
Aquaforte Ecomax DM 10000 könnte reichen.....und bekommt nur noch sauberes Wasser ab. Kostet 140 Euro.
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/teichpumpen/teichfilterpumpen/aquaforte-dm-serie-teichpumpe

Pumpst Du hinter der Pumpe in die Höhe, reduziert sich die Pumpleistung wegen dem Gegendruck- Siehe Pumpenkennlinie.
Ggf. dann je nach Filterwahl eine größere Pumpe wählen:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/teichpumpen/teichfilterpumpen/aquaforte-dm-serie-teichpumpe Kostet 160€.

Bis jetzt liegen wir be ica, 900 Euro für ein Spaltsieb in Schwerkraft und die Pumpe in neu.
Irgendeinen Flansch und bisschen KG Rohr ist da auch schon drin....

Suche in den Kleinanzeigen oder Teichforen nach Spaltsieb, Spaltsiebfilter etc...gebrauchte USIII z.B: gehen mit Deckel für ca. 450 weg....
oder inseriere in suche....
http://koi-live.de/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=065778055e15deeeaf774a0eb9510a5f
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewforum.php?f=72

PVC- Kleinteile, 63mm Rohr für die Pumpenanschlüsse etc. pvc-welt.de oder hanako-koi
----------------

Ein "Feinfilter" hinter der Pumpe wäre empfehlenswert.
Irgendein Schaumstoffilter SunSun oder ähnliches....damit die feinen Schwebstoffe wie Pollen etc. aus dem Wasser genommen werden...

Dieser Filter muss aber die für den Rohrskimmer erforderliche Pumpleistung auch verkraften und sollte ein Überlaufsystem haben, wenn die Filtermedien voll sind.

Selbstbauten mit Filterstrümpfen, oder aufeinandergestapelten "Bäckerkästen mit Gitterboden" und Filtereinlage  etc....- da wird Dir sicher hier geholfen von Leuten mit Erfahrung dazu.
-----------

Was so ein wenig fehlt...ist eine Beschreibung des Teiches von Dir- Dimensionen- Lage- Bauweise- Profil- Folie?? welcher Art PVC, EPDM, PHD??

-----------------
kurz gesucht in den kleinanzeigen:
500 VHB für en FIAP Spaltsieb für Schwerkraft in Edelstahl.....Mehr geht nicht!
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ap-spalt-active-22-000-koi-/434878917-138-310

Das ist nicht so hoch wie die Aquafote Ultrasieve....


----------



## Roman37 (30. März 2016)

@ThorstenC: da ich gerade geschäftlich unterwegs bin kann ich nur das einzieg Foto was ich auf meinem IPad habe hochladen.
Danke für die tolle Erklärung, allerdings ist ein Filterkeller bei mir unrealistisch.
Mein Teich ist am tiefsten Punkt ca. 3,5 Meter tief und wird reden von ca. 140m2 Oberfläche.

Da die Wasserqualität spitze ist und ich auch glasklares Wasser habe, sollte die einzubauende Technik ja nur die Oberfläche abskimmen, aber keinen tiefgreifenden Eingriff in das biologische Gleichgewicht.
D.h. den Teich grundlegend Umbauen ist gar nicht das Ziel.

Als Laie dachte ich ich stell da in die Flachwasserzone einen Standskimmer mit Pumpe innerhalb oder außerhalb des Teichs (unter der Terasse könnte ich das ein oder andere verstecken) und dann ist gut.
Einen Bogensiebfilter hab ich auch noch daheim....

Und dann bleibt das Laub im Skimmer und meine Damen sind glücklich


----------



## Lion (31. März 2016)

hallo Roman37,
_*Du schreibst*: wie gesagt habe ich derzeit keine Technik im Teich._
_Darf ich fragen wie Du dein Wasser sauber hälst?
Gruß Lion

_


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2016)

Roman37 schrieb:


> Als Laie dachte ich ich stell da in die Flachwasserzone einen Standskimmer mit Pumpe innerhalb oder außerhalb des Teichs (unter der Terasse könnte ich das ein oder andere verstecken) und dann ist gut.
> Einen Bogensiebfilter hab ich auch noch daheim....
> 
> Und dann bleibt das Laub im Skimmer und meine Damen sind glücklich


Wenn du keine Fische im Teich hast würde ich es so versuchen. Skimmer dann Pumpe in Bogensieb und zurück in den Teich. Skimmer in Windecke.

Persönlich würde ich ja den schwimmenden Skimmer von Wander-Falke nutzen 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-schwimmend-mit-skimmer.40749/


Dann das ganze nicht mit Raschelsack sondern mit dünnen Vlies damit auch tote __ Fliegen etc. da drin bleiben. Bei deinem großen Teich einen langen Luftschlauch drann und das Teil treibt immer in die passende Windecke.

Wenn die Damen schwimmen wollen, ist dann auch kein Strom im Wasser.


----------



## wander-falke (31. März 2016)

Hallo, 


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich ja den schwimmenden Skimmer von Wander-Falke nutzen


Danke für die Lorbeeren, aber die gehören Norbert ( @Geisy )
Aber Toto hat recht, ich finde auch dass das ist die einfachste für dich machbare Lösung ist, denn der Skimmer kann dorthin plaziert werden wo er gebraucht wird, und nicht wohin dir ein Standfuß , oder Stromanschluß vorgibt dass er sein muss. Ausserdem kostet er nur ein Paar Rohre und eine Membranluftpumpe.........

Wenn du mit deinem System zufrieden bist, dann versuche nicht mit Gewalt etwas zu ändern.

 Alter IT Grundsatz: "Never change a running system" 


... und dann ist deine Frage recht günstig beantwortet.....


Roman37 schrieb:


> baust dir den Skimmer nach folgender Anleitung hier im Forum nach und dazu eine Pumpe xy".





wander-falke schrieb:


> sowas in etwa?
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-schwimmend-mit-skimmer.40749/


----------



## BonsaiKoi (31. März 2016)

Hallo,
wenn Bogensieb vorhanden, geht nur die Variante von *ThorstenC,*
Flansch in Folie, Rohrskimmer: da geht alles durch, nicht ewiges reinigen des Korbes,
Bogensieb in Filterkammer, kann auch in grösserem Behälter stehen, Pumpe trocken angeflanscht, "sicher"
und zurück zum Teich. 8000-10000er Pumpe dürfte reichen.
Gruß BonsaiKoi


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2016)

BonsaiKoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn Bogensieb vorhanden, geht nur die Variante von *ThorstenC,*
> Flansch in Folie, Rohrskimmer: da geht alles durch, nicht ewiges reinigen des Korbes,
> Bogensieb in Filterkammer, kann auch in grösserem Behälter stehen, Pumpe trocken angeflanscht, "sicher"
> ...


Er will ein paar Blätter vom Teich haben. Er hat keinen Filter. Was du vorschlägst ist ein größerer baulicher Aufwand, welcher er wohl nicht will.
Wenn er, wie du vorschlägst, mit einem Folienflansch in den Teich geht. Dann muss er sich erst mal an den Teich buddeln. Möglicherweise die Holzterrasse auf nehmen, den Bogensiebfilter und den grösserem Behälter eingraben. Vielleicht Strom zu seiner Baugrube verlegen. Dann kann der Schwimmteich auch mit Betonschutzmatte gepanzert sein..... Da sollte dann eine prov. Kernbohrung gemacht werden, damit es nicht reist und der Flansch sollte angeschweißt werden. Erst mal raus finden, was es für eine Folie ist.
Dann alles wieder Schick machen......also da kauf ich meinen Frauen einen Kescher.

Also dann doch besser ab und zu das Sieb von dem Skimmer sauber machen. Schlauch dran und Pumpe  da hinter. Siebfilter kann man ja immer noch für die Kleinteile nutzen die durch die Pumpe gehen.

Oder eben den Schwimmskimmer.


----------



## Roman37 (1. Apr. 2016)

Zunächst mal Danke an alle die mir hier helfen....DANKE!

Ich interpretiere die sehr unterschiedlichen Vorschläge so, dass es mehrere Lösungen gibt..von der Maximallösung bis zur Minimallösung.
Da ich im Endeffekt nur eine kosmetische Verbesserung vorhabe denke ich wird es auf die kleinere lösung rauslaufen.

Aanscheinend ist aber die Lösung des Teichbauers (ProfiSkim +16000er Pumpe ohne Filter) ungeeignet, teuer und evtl. sogar gefährlich im Schwimmteich.

Danke Euch...Lg


----------



## dizzzi (1. Apr. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Lagen nicht gerade irgendwo drei junge Menschein tot in einem Pool, wo man u.a. Stromschlag vermutet als Ursache???


Ja das war in einer Wohnanlage in Bergheim, wo angeblich der Hausmeister jeden Tag die Anlage kontrolliert hat...Ich bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt. Sehr traurige Geschichte...


----------



## anz111 (1. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Roman!

Also ich habe meinen Schwimmteich noch im vorigen Jahr komplett technikfrei gemacht und fahre sehr gut damit.
Es kommt ganz drauf an, was du willst.
Immer klares Wasser gibt's nur mit großem techn. Aufwand und hat eher nur kosmetischen Nutzen.
Das Wasser trübt sich ab gewissen Temperaturen und aufgrund vielerlei anderer Faktoren immer mal wieder ein. Es ist halt was lebendiges.
Geht die Temperatur deutlich über 24 Grad hinaus, funktioniert der vertikale Wasseraustausch im Tag- Nacht  Rhythmus nicht mehr und die Teilchen im Teil beginnen zu
Schweben. Alles normale Vorgänge und in jedem See zu beobachten. Mit der Wasserqualität hat das nichts zu tun.

Es ist also mehr eine Philosophiefrage.

Solltest du trotzdem Interesse an Technik haben, kann ich dir ja meine günstig überlassen.
LG Oliver
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturnaher-schwimmteich-der-bau.38419/page-6


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Roman,
ich kann Dir auch die Variante von "Bonsaikoi" (alias Thorsten) empfehlen. Mittlerweile gibt es z. B. von NG ein umfangreiches Sortiment an 12V-Pumpen, so dass Du für das "Skimmerprojekt" keinen Filterschacht/keller bräuchtest.
Mein Vorschlag ginge dahin: Skimmer (vermutlich Standskimmer am Rand unter Beachtung der Hauptwindrichtung), "dicke" Leitung zum SiFi (der könnte notfalls auch im Teich stehen), und Pumpe am Ausgang SiFi. Den Schmutz aus dem Siebfilter müsstest Du dann wohl per Schlammsauger entfernen, und das Teil seiner "Schwimmfähigkeit" berauben. Wenn die Verrohrung zum SiFi ohne viel "Knicke" liegt, kannst Du ja auch den Skimmerkorb auslassen (in den SiFi passt einiges mehr). Am Pumpenausgang einen Schlauch anzuschließen, und das Wasser in eine Pflanzenzone zu leiten, halte ich für sinnvoll.


----------



## Roman37 (1. Apr. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Roman37,
> _*Du schreibst*: wie gesagt habe ich derzeit keine Technik im Teich._
> _Darf ich fragen wie Du dein Wasser sauber hälst?
> Gruß Lion
> _


@Lion: Also ich mach da ehrlich gesagt gar nichts ausser den Teich regelmäßig zu pflegen. Bin täglich mit dem Kescher unterwegs....die Wasserqualität hat der Teich aber anscheinend aufgrund der Größe, der __ Wasserpest und Krebsscheren am Boden und keinen Fischen.....oder einfach nur Glück


----------



## divingmike (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Roman, 

hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden?

Mein Vorschlag wäre: 
An geeigneter Stelle ein Rohr- oder Schwimmskimmer mit passender 12V-Pumpe im Schwimmteich.
Am Ufer einen kleinen Filterbehälter, wo das Wasser aus dem Skimmer drüberläuft. Die Filtermatten
abundzu säubern.
Keine großartigen Umbaumaßnahmen notwendig; der Filter läßt sich gut integrieren (z.B. als Quelle oder Bach).
Schau mal bei Naturagart, die haben da was passendes im Programm.

Gruß micha


----------

